# Anemone nemorosa ' Plena'



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## fbrem (Apr 17, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 17, 2011)

This is one of my favorite Anemone nemorosa!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------

